# Major help need on this one



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

Last year while away on Vacation a friend called from his church saying that the Company that plows the church lot was a no show for the second time that winter and they needed it plowed ASAP do it being a sunday and asked if I could fit it in for him. I sent someone over and took care of it for them. The following day I received a call from a church member saying that if I wanted the job that it was mine and they called and fired the other guy. At the end of the winter they agreed to us me again this year. During the summer they expanded the church and parking lot which made the job well worth it. Yesterday after recieving a call from the church saying to look at the property and send them the new contract with the new price. I drove by today and to my surprise I found an unfinished lot (Un paved lot and drive). After making some calls they ran over budget on construction cost and had to cut the lot paving (This only effects the construction not everyday expenses like ground maint.). I have never plowed a lot that was not paved so Im at a loss as to what to do. This "easy money " job that fell in my lap isn't so easy now. 
Here are the pictures I took today:

Picture #1 is of the old lot and main enterance way (This is paved all except the last 15-20 ft where the new lot meets it on the Right).

Picture # 2 & 3 show the new parkinglot which is not paved and is all packed graval

Picture #4 is of the new Exit driveway which again isnt paved and the graval isnt nearly as packed down as the parkinglot.

What should I be worried about? What should I charge? What concerns or other important things should I bring up to the church before we agree on this years plowing? and anything else anyone see's that I need to know. Thanks alot


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

You're going to move gravel, no matter what you do, so put it in the contract that you are not taking any responsibility for fixing it. (you'd be happy to of course, but there's a fee).
You have to put shoes on and get the blade up off the ground. Which means since this lot is half paved, half unpaved, you'll have to change halfway through.

you want to get the ground to freeze, clear the snow off and let it turn hard, then it's much easier to deal with.

Besides moving the gravel, it's the same as a paved lot.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Maybe you can do just the paved part until the ground freezes? Then, the first time you plow the unpaved part; either use the shoes or bump the plow up an inch or so off the ground. Keep the moldboard straight as much as possible - with any angling, the "near" side will be closer to the ground and more apt to gouge the gravel. When the ground freezes, you'll still dislodge some of the gravel; just not as bad.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

*Gravel bid*

Tell them you would have priced it differently and the reasons why, as well stated in previous replies. Then tell them you would like a multi year deal to recoopperate your lost revenue.


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

I have a few lots I plow that are gravel......I treat them pretty much like a paved lot. I dont put shoes on for them.....I just play with my stick  while plowing in the gravel. If it feels like its digging into the gravel, I raise it a little. It will take you a little longer then if it was paved, but not too bad, just more clean up where you raise and lower plow to keep from digging in.

Like the others said, once you plow it and the ground freezes......it will be just like pavement.

One word of advice, dont push the snow pile into the grass.....because you are going to pile some gravel, but as long as you dont push it into grass.............you can come back in the spring and smooth out gravel with your blade.


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

Thats for the help, Just worried about it being graval this year. With over 12 yrs of plowing this is my first time having to do a gravel lot. I know there is no way to plow this lot without digging up some stone.


What do you think would be a good price for this? Im guessing about an hour worth of work for an average snow (4-6 inch) here. Im thinking about $200


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

HBLandscaping;438069 said:


> Thats for the help, Just worried about it being graval this year. With over 12 yrs of plowing this is my first time having to do a gravel lot. I know there is no way to plow this lot without digging up some stone.
> 
> What do you think would be a good price for this? Im guessing about an hour worth of work for an average snow (4-6 inch) here. Im thinking about $200


Hey, Careful you try to overcharge the house of the Lord!!! He will take it back from you in truck repairs!!!LOL


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

Now you see why Im asking what everyone thinks  I already had some repairs getting the truck ready for this season, Can afford anymore LOL.

Never make god mad, He's the one that makes the grass grow and snow fall.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

maybe you could charge a seventy five and have them write another fify as tax deductible donation. or something like that.


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Gravel*

I do a large mini storage here that is all D-1. We usually get snow before it freezes and that can be a real pain. After looking at the photos I think I would back blade it the first snow then let it freeze. I usually hit the mini storage at 2 inches then just back up and down the isles. If it continues to snow and I need to go back I can usually just plow normally without picking up a lot of the D-1.


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

*Its snowing here*

Right now we are getting the first flake of snow and its sticking to the ground. We have just about 1 inch on the driveways (Most roads are fairly clear) So my agreement is for 2 iches and up to go plow the church. Problem is we havent really had a freeze yet and on friday the temps will be in the low 60's for a few days again. So if we continue like they say (4inches today) they I guess I'll take it easy and slow and hope for the best.


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

*Thanks, It wasn't to bad*

Well guys the first snow of the season has fallen (4.5 inches) and I got the first plowing in on this new job. It didnt go as bad as I thought it would and it took less time then I thought. I was in and out in just under 45 minutes, I didn't dig up any gravel, didn't have any other problems. I know to some of you the pics of the lot after being plowed may not look as good as they should but remember this was the first time I ever plowed over gravel, Next snow I'll be better. Just wanted to show some after pictures and say thanks to those who offered there thoughts and experiences with plowing over gravel... Thanks Guys


----------

